# Vivarium Stacking???



## nfrancique (Sep 11, 2011)

Hi all, just seeking advice from everyone;
I've got a common boa and a coastal carpet python, they are both around 1.5 years old and I am wanting to house them in a new vivarium each. I would prefer to have a cabinet with a 4 foot viv and an arboreal vivarium on top of this, similar to the vivexotic AX vivs but separate. Is it possible to safely stack separate vivs in this way? Any tips would be appreciated.
Thanks!​


----------



## Amoa123 (Oct 6, 2008)

definatly doable plenty of people stack vivs just make sure you keep an eye on temperature and make sure there sturdy etc.


PS not sure if you know that you have stuck this in the bird section :2thumb:


----------



## nfrancique (Sep 11, 2011)

:blush: Oops, was only my second ever post but thanks for answering my question! Cheers


----------

